

2013 Node Knockout Winners - krisoft
http://nodeknockout.com/entries

======
jacquesc
Thanks for posting!

You can also see the winners on the homepage
[http://nodeknockout.com](http://nodeknockout.com)

We're doing a live show with the winners at 11am PST (will be embedded on the
homepage).

